# I Got Ticked



## mythusmage (Sep 11, 2005)

I post a link to a page I think people would be interested in. As part of that post I ask a question. A simple question one would think nobody would misinterpret. No such luck.

Do I help matters any? You don't know me that well, do you? 

Well, I shant be reading a certain poster anymore. Unlike a cat I can keep myself away from temptation.

One more thing. Don't assume you know what another poster is talking about. If it's unclear, ask him what he meant.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 11, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> A simple question one would think nobody would misinterpret. No such luck.
> .




You've been around long enough to know there is nothing so simple that people will not be confused.....


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> You've been around long enough to know there is nothing so simple that people will not be confused.....




True, but I didn't think D&D set the bar _that_ low.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 11, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> True, but I didn't think D&D set the bar _that_ low.




You're joking right?    

Usually they don't come to EN World as often as other places, but more and more they come....


----------



## Psionicist (Sep 11, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> One more thing. Don't assume you know what another poster is talking about. If it's unclear, ask him what he meant.





```
v
>v"Ik ga volledig akkoord!"0<
,:
^_25*,@
```


----------



## Borlon (Sep 11, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> ```
> v
> >v"Ik ga volledig akkoord!"0<
> ,:
> ...




Ok.  I'll play along.

What do you mean?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 12, 2005)

from the peanut gallery, I am always one to comment


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 12, 2005)

Maybe if you all stopped taking this thread as seriously as it deserves ...


----------



## Eosin the Red (Sep 12, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> If it's unclear, ask him what he meant.




What do you mean? That was as clear as mud.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 12, 2005)

i'm still not seeing the thread.


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 12, 2005)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> What do you mean? That was as clear as mud.




What part of 'ask him' is giving you problems?


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 12, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i'm still not seeing the thread.




I think it's turned into a stealth hivemind.


----------



## Cutter XXIII (Sep 12, 2005)

What?!

Mythusmage made a comment that was misinterpreted, thus ticking him off?!

Somebody alert Morrus. We need to get this on the News page.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 13, 2005)

Cutter XXIII said:
			
		

> What?!
> 
> Mythusmage made a comment that was misinterpreted, thus ticking him off?!
> 
> Somebody alert Morrus. We need to get this on the News page.




 

Text gets misinterpeted all the time....


----------



## Eosin the Red (Sep 13, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> What part of 'ask him' is giving you problems?




I am asking him "of the unclear posts." Of what, or whom does your cryptic post speak?  Like a cat, your post wanders willy-nilly and is filled with assumptions and half formed thoughts that don't mean much of anything to the uninitiated. This is like witnessing an in-joke when you are "out." Are you always so... clear?


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 14, 2005)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> I am asking him "of the unclear posts." Of what, or whom does your cryptic post speak?  Like a cat, your post wanders willy-nilly and is filled with assumptions and half formed thoughts that don't mean much of anything to the uninitiated. This is like witnessing an in-joke when you are "out." Are you always so... clear?




Eosin, you jump to conclusions. Let me clarify, you jump to conclusions. You also react instead of thinking. Do I need to explain that? Now I am going to explain what I mean when I say, "ask him what he meant."

When you are puzzled by what a poster has said, ask him what he meant. A simple, "could you explain?" should suffice. Don't get huffy, don't get your feathers ruffled, refrain from egregious snark.

BTW, why is it the only time I see one of your posts is when you're bitching about one of mine?


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 14, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Text gets misinterpeted all the time....




For your information interpretation is not female. Thus 'miss' as an honorific is inappropriate. in any case you spelled 'miss' wrong and there should be a space between 'miss' and 'interpreted'. Please correct your post as indicated. Thank you.

(  )


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 14, 2005)

Borlon said:
			
		

> Ok.  I'll play along.
> 
> What do you mean?




Well, the text itself says 'I agree completely' but I'm not sure what the rest of the symbols mean.

Pinotage


----------



## Dinkeldog (Sep 14, 2005)

Dude, I can't tell what the heck you're talking about.


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 14, 2005)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> Dude, I can't tell what the heck you're talking about.




I'll explain when you're older.


----------

